# [SOLVED] Dell Inspiron 2320 All in One Windows 7 Install



## 982493 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey guys,

I am attempting to repair my Uncle's PC which is a Dell Inspiron 2320 All In One. It has Windows 7 Home 64 bit installed. The OEM hard drive in the machine is shot and beyond repair, so I had to go out and buy him a new hard drive. I'm attempting to do a clean install on the blank hard drive of Windows 7 Home 64 bit. However, once I get past the "Install Now" option it is telling me to Load Driver. I've tried using all of the discs that came with the machine. Such as the one for Facial Recognition Software as well as the Drivers & Utilities disc. Neither of them are working, I cannot continue with the installation until I give this thing what it wants. Does anybody know what exactly I need? I tried contacting Dell asking them which driver I need, but they were unwilling to cooperate unless I paid them $130 because the machine is out of warranty.

Any assistance would be great, my Uncle is getting impatient and I'm out of ideas how to get around this.

Thanks


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 2320 All in One Windows 7 Install*

You should not need anything to Install Windows on the new HDD. are you using a OEM Windows 7 install DVD? Is the Hard drive being detected in BIOS? 

Refer to the manual of the machine to enter BIOS look to see if the new HDD is detected in BIOS. If not look to see if there is an option to automatically detect the hard drive. Also check to see if it's on IDE mode if not try switching it to IDE mode.

Let us know.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 2320 All in One Windows 7 Install*

Download the Intel Rapid Storage driver Driver Details | Dell US for your model, which it is looking for. 
Or You can boot into Setup (Bios) go to *Onboard Devices/**SATA Operation* and change the HDD mode to* ATA/IDE *or *Compatibility mode*


----------



## 982493 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 2320 All in One Windows 7 Install*

The HD is being detected by BIOS. I am not using the OEM disc, my Uncle said that it didn't come with one. However I'm just assuming he lost it. I am using a ISO burned DVD that I made up with an old installer I had.

I'm going to try the above files and see what happens. If that doesn't, I will change the BIOS settings how you stated above and try that. Will keep you updated after I've tried the above options.


----------



## 982493 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 2320 All in One Windows 7 Install*

Alright, so I changed the BIOS setting to ATA from AHCI mode. I've tried going through the install again. However, after I hit "Install" this screen pops up and everything that I've thrown at it says no drivers found. The discs, the recommended file above, etc.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 2320 All in One Windows 7 Install*

No Drive to install Windows 7: 
1– Boot from the Windows Disc/USB
2- Go to *Repair Your Computer, *When that fails, 
3- In the *RE* (recovery environment) choose *command prompt* and type following commands pressing Enter after each one:
i)* diskpart*
ii) *list disk*
it will show the list of your drives, with the information:
- status 
- total space
- free space
status would probably be "*invalid*" and free space would be "*0 bytes*" 
you have to select the drive next with

iii) *select disk* <disk number>
*disk number* = as listed in previous command, normally *0
*iv) *clean *(this erases all data on the Disk, so be sure you choose the correct one)now for verification of disk status and free space type
v)*list disk*
the status should be "*online*" and free space should be "*disk size*"
vi)*exit*

4- now restart the machine and boot from the Windows Disc/USB again
proceed and at "*select disk to install windows*" you would be able to view the hard disk drives


----------



## 982493 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 2320 All in One Windows 7 Install*

I am currently using a Disc to install Windows. I am putting the installer on a USB to see if that will work.

However, when I went through the CMD on the Repair. When I first did list disk, the settings were correct and the HD that I was trying to install on was already detected. I rebooted after following your instructions and right after clicking "Install Now" it brought up the screen I attached above immediately after clicking.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 2320 All in One Windows 7 Install*

This may be irrelevant but here it goes. Do you have any other HDD installed other than the new one? What is the brand and model number of the HDD? Did you get it used or brand new? Try shutting off the machine unplugging the power mulex cable and SATA cable and re-seating them.


----------



## 982493 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 2320 All in One Windows 7 Install*

There is only 1 HD installed in the machine. It is a Western Digital 1TB WDBH2D0010HNC-NRSN. Bought it brand new from Best Buy earlier today. Compatible with Windows 7 according to the box and the manual.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 2320 All in One Windows 7 Install*

You should run the* Clean *command in *Disk Part *anyways, to properly get the drive correctly formatted to install the OS.


----------



## 982493 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 2320 All in One Windows 7 Install*

Problem is solved. Installing Windows through a USB worked perfectly, while the disc didn't.

Thanks


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 2320 All in One Windows 7 Install*

You're welcome if your issue(s) is solved please use the thread tools above and mark the thread as solved.


----------

